# Where did all the plants in the GTA go?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone else notice that this month you'd be hard pressed to find a LFS with the more common plants in stock?

Out of the three stores I called, all three were waiting on a shipment for the past two weeks or more. Am I the only person in the GTA starting up a planted tank or in the need of HC? 

I checked the buy & sell section, but couldn't find HC. Is there some source I'm not aware of (greenhouses, landscaping stores, etc)?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Bebu said:


> Anyone else notice that this month you'd be hard pressed to find a LFS with the more common plants in stock?
> 
> Out of the three stores I called, all three were waiting on a shipment for the past two weeks or more. Am I the only person in the GTA starting up a planted tank or in the need of HC?
> 
> ...


Head back to the buy/sell, and post a wanted add. Any of the sellers would be keeping an eye on them. I know I do for acrylic requests 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Bebu said:


> Anyone else notice that this month you'd be hard pressed to find a LFS with the more common plants in stock?
> 
> Out of the three stores I called, all three were waiting on a shipment for the past two weeks or more. Am I the only person in the GTA starting up a planted tank or in the need of HC?
> 
> ...


We have 4 pots of HC left at the Menagerie with 10 Aqua Packs of HC from Aqua Flora arriving Thursday. The Aqua Packs have the equivalent of 5 pots in them.

Mid-July through to the end of August is the slowest time of the year for the aquarium business with many stores ordering less or less frequently. When the weather is nice the majority of aquatic customers spend time outdoors or go away on vacation and spend less on their aquariums. That doesn't seem to apply to most of our customers as we are still pretty busy.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

plants are arriving Friday not Thursday...thought manifest said 26th...says 27th


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Recently the plant sales on gta have been slow. I finally have some space in my tank but no ones selling any interesting plants. IF someone is selling some nice plants, they are in mississ. or far north or south. I also went to menagerie, no plant shipment this week.  BA sucks for plants, overpriced and same boring plants. PJs in the big mall in scar had Stellata. REally really wanted that. Regret alot not buying it when I traveled so far to that mall.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

These days that is what makes the hobby, patience and taking your time to find what you want and keeping it alive because you don't know when you will find it again.


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

menagerie said:


> plants are arriving Friday not Thursday...thought manifest said 26th...says 27th


any of the HC left?


----------



## katfishbugooloo (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea...I rarely find original well-priced plants in the GTA....I've bought most of mine off of ebay....they take a bit to ship but they're from the philipines, HK and other regions in Asia...and are much more affordable...


----------

